# Hot Sauce Label



## masta (Oct 27, 2005)

Needed a label for the hot sauce we will be making this weekend since we plan to sell some at our kid's school marketplace sale next month.


----------



## JerryNTA (Oct 27, 2005)

very nice


----------



## Hippie (Oct 27, 2005)

Wow! I can really dig that label! It makes you kinda skeered of the sauce!


----------



## Waldo (Oct 28, 2005)

Yep..That will definately send the message Masta


----------



## masta (Oct 28, 2005)

I was prepping some of the Hot Portugal peppers that will be added to the sauce and they are very hot also. I removed most of the seeds and veins and was rinsingthem underwarm water until the vapors sent me into a coughing fit!


----------



## PolishWineP (Oct 30, 2005)

You wouldn't get me near that stuff! I like some hot food but that would scare me away from the table!


----------



## Bill B (Oct 30, 2005)

Very Nice. I love HO. Love to try it.


Bill


----------



## Cove Cottage (Oct 31, 2005)

I bet you'll sell out!mwm


----------

